# 360 or PS3?



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Which is better xbox360 or PS3? 

I`ve got a PS3 and I want to know which is better!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2009)

I think this should go into the gamers lounge...


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry!! 

Hophelly Stormcommander will move it


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2009)

No console is perfect, so either.


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 16, 2009)

360 id say, but thats my opinion


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

shinobibeat said:
			
		

> 360 id say, but thats my opinion


Do you have one?


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't have either... I don't think either is better than each other.


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2009)

Xbox360. I may break it in maybe a month trying to create hacks but I do own a perfect xbox360. It has not been modded. ;]


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Apr 16, 2009)

360 is way better

PS3 had promise, but the games are just not as good

also, the graphics for the 360 just look better


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

I had a PS3 and I replaced it after it broke with a 360, best decision ever. I love my 360 <3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2009)

360, definitely


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> I had a PS3 and I replaced it after it broke with a 360, best decision ever. I love my 360 <3


You got the Yellow Death?


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No a fat drunk man fell on it and crushed it to many little pieces. I should thank that man.


----------



## Nic (Apr 16, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems to be the 360!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 16, 2009)

What about PS3 Blu ray thing? Is that any good?


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

ps3 is bettercause its got a built in blue ray player thats why its more expensive


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> What about PS3 Blu ray thing? Is that any good?


Ya!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## tazaza (Apr 16, 2009)

and the 360 has this ring of death thing


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> and the 360 has this ring of death thing


Not all of them do. And you can get them fixed.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2009)

PS3. It acts as a cheap blu-ray player, plays a diverse range of games too. I just dislike the 360's constant barrage of shooters.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> tazaza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 360 also has something else other than the Red Ring of Doom....


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Know everyone seems to be posting about the PS3!!


----------



## Grawr (Apr 16, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tank You Grawr^^

I was hopping that would happen!!


----------



## MygL (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer a PS3

But a Wii out of all


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I prefer a PS3
> 
> But a Wii out of all


I prefer the Wii overall aswell!!


----------



## Kyle (Apr 16, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I prefer a PS3
> 
> But a Wii out of all


Wii = fail compared to the other consoles.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii is better!!

lol


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the 360 better then the PS3, but I play Wii more often then 360.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 16, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I like the 360 better then the PS3, but I play Wii more often then 360.


I play my Wii more often than my PS3!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 16, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it. I'm pretty sure both the 360 and PS3 have it beat graphic wise, storage wise, and larger, more annoying fanbase wise. The Wii only has innovative crap going for it.

To be honest, I prefer the PS3 much more than the 360, but I don't own a 360 myself so I can't properly judge it. Most of the PS3 games I own are available on the 360, such as Burnout Paradise, Mirror's Edge, Call of Duty: World at War, and The Force Unleashed, all of which look good on both consoles. There's much more capabilities with the PS3 much of all the space you can have on it, the only problem is making games for it(Supposedly, it's much harder to create PS3 games than it is 360 games).


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also much harder for developers to make games that fully take advantage of the PS3's processor. That's why 360 is generally faster at running games than PS3.

As for me, I would say 360, but PC wins all.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. It's easier playing shooters and RTSs using a mouse.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Apr 16, 2009)

Picture this:
You buy a PS3.
You friend buys a 360.
You both marry dream girls and have 3 kids.
You both save the systems and give them to your triplets on their birthday/
They love them.
3 years later, they're all playing their own systems.
The Ebox works fine.
But the PS3 is acting strange.
Your triplets walk up to open it, and
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!

Millions of pieces of shrapnel smash throguh their skulls into their puny brains, killing them.
Your wife sues Sony, which also makes Microsoft lose money because the game was for both systems.
They collapse, you get divorced, and Nintendo rules all.
After 80 years, the Wiivolutinor 8000000 project kills all of humanity.



You just HAAADDD to get a *censored.3.0*ing PS3, didn't you?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-ahem- What about me? 

But I'd say 360 over ps3.
Yes, it has been swamped with shooters, but you have to look pasted those, what abou the wii with it's stupid movie tie ins, and just BAD GAMES. But you still love it for the few, very few.
And people forget, the ps3 has hardware failures like the xbox, some just die... others.... get sat on, but whatever, I'm just saying that no console is perfect, but I'd want my 360 over either.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool^^ :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Gnome (Apr 17, 2009)

tazaza said:
			
		

> ps3 is bettercause its got a built in blue ray player thats why its more expensive


Oh wow, DVDs that look a bit better than normal ones, big woop.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

PS3!

Because I have wifi on that aswell as the wii and its free on the PS3 and it costs on the 360...


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 17, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I like the 360 better then the PS3, but I play Wii more often then 360.


Ya, I play the wii more than the PS3!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> PS3!
> 
> Because I have wifi on that aswell as the wii and its free on the PS3 and it costs on the 360...


Yeah, but with the 360, it's online doesn't suck!
They take that money to make it better, sony is getting screwed. 
It's not really alot of money either for a year, and you get alot more than the ps3 offers.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

I got a PS3 cuz the internet thingy is free...isn't it???


----------



## Miranda (Apr 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> mirandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about you? Oh how you were the one that convinced me to get the 360 rather than another ps3?

But yeah, I've had both, the 360 is just so much better in my opinion. I use it so much more than my ps3 and the online is SO much better, worth the money. It's not that expensive either.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I got a PS3 cuz the internet thingy is free...isn't it???


You should really know this...
I know it is, but it really isn't up to the standard the 360's is.
The online comunity is far greater, on the ps3 you join games where no one can have a mic, and those that do are annoying little brats.


----------



## Natalie27 (Apr 17, 2009)

xbox360 is what i think


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2009)

mirandi said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, for that. =3
I'm just that awesome.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess...


----------



## SamXX (Apr 17, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> 360 is way better
> 
> PS3 had promise, but the games are just not as good
> 
> also, the graphics for the 360 just look better


PS3 for ever.
I had a 360 but all that's released for that is shooters, what if always shooters isn't your thing?
I like shooters but not enough to only ever buy them.
PS3 has a lot of variety.
And WTF? How can the 360's look better when the PS3 has a better graphics system?
Idiot...
And the games are good they're just not shooters.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's really the game developers that should be blamed for bad graphics, not being able to maximised for the consoles potential.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably good. Not the annoying brat part but the no mic. The 360's online community is full of... stupidity in my opinion. People obviously new to certain games calling someone a hacker for taking them out skillfully, being used as shields, getting tbagged, etc. 

When I encounter people who have mics in Burnout Paradise, I turn up the Rock Music. Just filter the brats out.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!
That's how those little *censored.5.0* need to be deealt with... well, maybe worse.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 18, 2009)

I personally like ps3 better, but i own an xbox360..

simply because the xbox360 breaks too much, the ps3 is durable + more games will be available soon.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Apr 21, 2009)

PS3 
if ur like me and like going online to play with people, its free, bu t XBOX LIVE cost s like 50$ a year or something like that to go online.
thats cheap, it shouldnt cost anything to go onto wi-fi.


----------



## MygL (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Sinep1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont look for that stuff in a console, I look what I like, and I think its fun, and have an AWESOME time while playing...

I think that stuff there are lame  <_<


----------



## John102 (Apr 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's what makes a good console.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> PS3
> if ur like me and like going online to play with people, its free, bu t XBOX LIVE cost s like 50$ a year or something like that to go online.
> thats cheap, it shouldnt cost anything to go onto wi-fi.


Wifi? I hear of no such thing. Xbox; better games. PS3; Games that were originally on Xbox, and few exclusives. Xbox; tons and loads of DLC. PS3; Not that much. Xbox; full games downloadable at your finger tips. PS3; Few.


----------



## MygL (Apr 21, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dont care if people thinks its a good console or not

Its my opinion I like it better, Im not attracted to neither of PS3 or Xbox360


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go play with your damn waggle. Wiiboy. Lawl.


----------



## MygL (Apr 21, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes I am


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 21, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when buying a new console you do have to look at the quality and all other aspects.

And how many minigames it might have. Less than the Wii, you're good. More than the Wii, that's bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd have to go with the 360


----------



## MygL (Apr 21, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I looked, and I loved it


----------



## bcb (Apr 21, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> PS3. It acts as a cheap blu-ray player, plays a diverse range of games too. I just dislike the 360's constant barrage of shooters.


This x2

Oh, and Wii pwns all.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2009)

360!!!


----------

